# I have suffered with IBS since gallbladder removal



## Guest (Jan 14, 2001)

I have suffered with IBS since gallbladder removal in 1980. I am a combination C/D and the last year has been the WORST until finding this BB. I tried several suggested things from here; the Ezekiel Bread being a big help. But the biggest help for me has been drinking Celestiel Seasonings-Grandma's Tummy Mint Tea. Faithfully, a cup first thing in the morning has kept the spasms and combination C/D to a minimum. I feel almost normal again. Even eating some trigger foods without incident. Have always taken Vitamin E, Magnesium potassium aspertate, digestive enzymes, and probiotics but the tea seems to be what brings it all together for me. Hope this will help someone else. Thanks for being here for us, Smilin Sharon


----------

